# Anfängerin sucht Gilde



## ReNaMoN (4. Mai 2008)

Bin neu beim Spiel...
Soll heissen ich holle mir morgen das Game mit allem drum und dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und deswegen Frage ich jetzt schonmal hier nach ob es vielleicht eine nette Horde Gilde gibt die sehr anfängerfreundlich ist!
Ihr könnt dann erwarten das ihr ne Blutelf Magierien einladet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Realm ist egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stellt euch mal vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg ReNaMoN


----------



## Tikume (4. Mai 2008)

Kannst ja mal da vorbeischauen: http://www.blutrausch-gilde.de/portal.php


----------



## Toxica87 (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo du,


wenn du willst schau mal hier rein: 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=40787

Wir sind dabei die Gilde neu aufzubauen und bräuchten etwas unterstützung=)

Liebe Grüße


----------



## ReNaMoN (5. Mai 2008)

Die beiden Gilden sehen nicht sehr anfängerfreundlich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei Pax Immortalis klar die Nase vorn hat^^


----------



## Gamerhenne (5. Mai 2008)

als AnfängerIN wärst du evt bei uns genau richtig ?

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=40518

schau Dich ruhig auch mal im Forum um.


----------



## Delphin87 (5. Mai 2008)

ReNaMoN schrieb:


> Die beiden Gilden sehen nicht sehr anfängerfreundlich aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die meisten von uns kennen sich schon lange deshalb ist der Zusammenhalt da. Wir haben sogar kleinere Mainchar´s bei uns. Momentan ist wieder richtig etwas bei uns los und wir freuen uns über jedes noch so kleines Mitglied sehr. Das was im Raid passiert wird außerdem strickt getrennt von der Gilde selbst. Wenn man sich untereinander kennt hilft man sich überall. Wer hilfe bei einem Quest braucht bekommt sie nur gezogen wird halt nicht. Das macht bei uns einen schlechten Eindruck denn als Gilde die schon länger da ist haben wir dementsprechend auch viel Erfahrung und wissen wer wegen der Gilde ansicht da ist oder wer nur ausgerüstet werden möchte. Mein Vater (Gildenältester) leitet für die Gilde viel ein. Und sonst ist es eigentlich immer ganz lustig bei uns. Und das Durchschnittsalter liegt so bei 25 und wir haben alles im Alter von 17 - 53 in der Gilde. 

Aber lass dir Zeit bei deiner Entscheidung. 

Wünsche dir viel Erfolg dabei 

Liebe Grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReNaMoN (5. Mai 2008)

Okay...
Also da ich bis jetzt nur Gilden gekriegt habe wo TS Pflicht ist muss ich sagen das ich kein TS habe!!!
Meine Mutter verbietet es also solche Gilden besser netmehr sagen...


----------



## Dariia (5. Mai 2008)

ReNaMoN schrieb:


> Okay...
> Also da ich bis jetzt nur Gilden gekriegt habe wo TS Pflicht ist muss ich sagen das ich kein TS habe!!!
> Meine Mutter verbietet es also solche Gilden besser netmehr sagen...




hmm die erfahrung zeigt aber das du über kurz oder lang ohne ts  nich wirklich auskommen wirst wenn du z.b raiden willst etc 

aber zu anfang sollte es gehen ohne ts  nur fördert der ts auch kommunikation und Gildenzusammenhalt ungemein sollte  vielleicht auch ein kleiner denkanstoss für deine Mum sein das ein ts  gar  nich so verkehrt ist.

Aber  viel Glück Dir  bei der weiteren suche nach einer passenden Gilde.


----------



## Bullweit (5. Mai 2008)

Also ich denke TS braucht man heute in fast jedem game was man vernünftig online spielen will. 

Zu Pax: 
Ich kann dir von meiner Seite aus auf jeden Fall berichten, dass ich selber eines der ganz neuen Mitglieder bin und selber auch noch (ich sag mal so) ein "noob" bin. Mir wird immer bei meinen Fragen geholfen und alle sind wirklich nett. 

Ich kann dir die Gilde also nur empfehlen!


----------



## ReNaMoN (5. Mai 2008)

Kann man sich denn nicht einfach nur im Gildenchat unterhalten-.-
Wieso ist TS so wichtig...


----------



## Monasaxx (5. Mai 2008)

Wieso is TS so wichtig...hmm..ich frag mal anders..Was hat deine Mutter gegen TS?Is ja nix anders als telefonieren


----------



## Dariia (5. Mai 2008)

Monasaxx schrieb:


> Wieso is TS so wichtig...hmm..ich frag mal anders..Was hat deine Mutter gegen TS?Is ja nix anders als telefonieren




weil es im raid etc unheimlich erleichtert und wie schon geschrieben kommunikativ und zusammenhalt fördernd. 

Aber nunja  gegen mütterliche anordnungen ist schwer was zu sagen..selber Mutter ist.


----------



## Tikume (5. Mai 2008)

ReNaMoN schrieb:


> Kann man sich denn nicht einfach nur im Gildenchat unterhalten-.-
> Wieso ist TS so wichtig...



Lass Dir nichts einreden, TS ist in 5er Instanzen und im normalen Spiel unwichtig - wer Dir was anderes einreden will erzählt Mist. 
Wenn natürlich 4 Leute im TS sind weils ihnen wurst ist und Du nicht, grenzt Du dich damit aus (bzw. sie dich), im Chat wird dann nämlich kaum jemand was tippen.

In Raids heisst es so oder so dass Du dich anpassen musst und wenn der Raidleiter sagt TS ist Pflicht dann hast Du keine Wahl wenn Du mitmachen willst, egal was Du davon hälst.

Im PvP finde ich TS zumindest extrem sinnvoll, aber ich habe auch keine Probleme wenn meine Mitspieler partout nicht wollen ohne TS PvP zu machen.


----------



## Toxica87 (5. Mai 2008)

ReNaMoN schrieb:


> Bin neu beim Spiel...
> Soll heissen ich holle mir morgen das Game mit allem drum und dran
> 
> 
> ...



Erst einmal zu dir ReNaMoN...

Teamspeak ist NUR in unseren Raid´s Pflicht. Wir zwingen niemanden in der Gilde dazu im Teamspeak zu sein denn das bin selbst ich nicht ständig. Für den Fall dass du später irgendwann mal einen Raidplatz haben möchtest (und ich denke jedes Mitglied möchte später einmal Raiden gehen) ist die Voraussetzung dass man wenigstens zuhören kann. Teamspeak drauf ziehen, Boxen anschalten ist meiner Meinung nach alles kein Problem nur man muss zuhören können, was die anderen sagen. Ohne das wird es kaum ein Raid weit bringen. 

@ Bullweit: Welchen Char spielst du denn bei uns? 

Ich kann nur sagen wir bemühen uns jedem Mitglied gerecht zu werden. Und wenn es Probleme gibt kann man sich als Mitglied immer an den anderen Mitgliedern oder den Gildenrat (Magma und ich) wenden. 

Liebe Grüße

Toxica


----------



## Bullweit (6. Mai 2008)

Ich bins der Spiky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nachdem mein Name schon in 10.000 Varianten vergeben ist musste ich schnell auf meinen Zweitnick wechseln^^


----------



## ReNaMoN (6. Mai 2008)

Also ich bin mit Toxica am PN-en^^
Also ich glaube die Suche ist beendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bullweit (6. Mai 2008)

Das klingt doch schonmal sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

